# North West LP Trail Report



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey yall I need a good trail report for the Cadillac, Harrison, Clare, area. The weather shows yall should have been getting some good snowfall. So tell me the truth should I start planning a trip. I got a week of vacation coming jan 22nd- jan 28th. Thinking of coming up for a day trip. 


Also got to work on the sled that my lease property owner has. If I get it running I would like to test it out while I am there. But if there is no snow why bother making the 3 hour trip.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Good site for reports.

http://trails.msasnow.org/trail_conditions/trailreports.asp


----------

